# Hydro and Hydrogen Peroxide



## reality (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey all,

I added Purple Maxx and nutes to my dwc about 3-4 days ago.  After about a day and a half I noticed incredible top growth and new roots.  
On the directions it cautions against using Purple Maxx in set ups that use an aerator because of bacterial growth.  I was planning on adding the Purp Maxx a couple days before a res change but I cant swap the res out now (the plants too big and I am lst'ing it.  

But i am still worried about this bacteria problem and how to diagnose a problem like that.  I have read that some people have used H2O2 to combat this problem when using Purp Maxx (but at what dose).  And using H2O2 kinda confuses me because, if an air stone or aerator can cause bacterial growth (in conjunction with Purp Maxx) wont H2O2 do the same thing, as it add O2 to the res?

So the answers i am looking for are...
What are physical signs of this bad bacteria that I would notice on my plant? (most of the canopy is healthy are green - may be 2 leaves have very small spotting on the bottom of the leaves only).

How much H2O2 should i add per gallon of water (if that is going to be beneficial)?


----------



## keyline (Jul 21, 2009)

You can use Hydrogen Peroxide to Aerate your res, and of course aeration is very necessary for your plants.  It can also kill bad (and good bacteria).  I would limit it to maybe one third of a cup in a 30-40 gal reservoir.
To determine the health of a plant, you can look at the leaves.  If they don't look healthy, chances are you have an insect problem, or a sick plant.  If the plant looks sick, the first thing I do is go to the root of the problem.  This is very easy in hydroponics because all you have to do is take the plant out and check the roots.  If they are white and healthy, be happy.  If they are grey and slimy you prolly have a bacteria growth in there that wants your plant.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jul 22, 2009)

If adding h2o2 (35% concentrate) then mix anywhere from 1-5ml per gal... never had any issues with these rates... even within a rez, but it won't stay active for more than an hour, depending upon how much organic matter you have in the rez.  the h2o2 will immediately begin to oxidize most organic molecules instantly.  it doesn't really work to oxygenate a solution... not most solutions that is.  if in plain ro water, will remain "active" for over a week, but when mixed w nute solution, not really.

the PMaxx can be run w an aerator, no problems whatsoever.  i've done this in combination w LKarma w has a bacillus in it.  no mess over what would normally be expected.  if you get a lot of gelly mass collecting against the walls of the rez/pumps, then it has become an issue.  mine never got this far.  i can tell you that if you add certain microbes to the rez, that will make a real mess in short order (w aerator).  will need to scrub & change the rez w/in a few days... soooo messy.  not so w the PMaxx

btw, and this may just be me, but with one strain i run had an unusual effect w using PMaxx... it made my eyes & forehead have an odd heavy sensation that was quite irritating... had to stop smoking it all together.  Ran a second crop, same thing.  stopped, so did the effect.  had run this variety a number of times before the PMx & since, the only times i noticed this effect was w the PMaxx.

on this note, humbolt doesn't list any of their ingredients as a method to circumvent the labeling/sales requirements of California... they use growth regulating hormones, e.g., bushmaster.  it is my gut feeling that PMx also has regulating hormones w/in & may not be listed for food crops, as most w/in the commercial ag industry are not.  this is where they adopted their practices.

just a caveat.  peace.


----------



## reality (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey thanks for the info...

The old issues are over and buds are coming along nicely.

BUT i checked my the roots last night in my dwc and i noticed a litle bit of white foam/bubbles on a couple areas of the roots.  The roots look healthy white otherwise.  The foam seems to be right above where the bubbles from my airstone reach the surface.  I dont know that this is. My only guess is that it is because the roots are so large and dense that the bubbles are getting stuck in them on the way up and are being released to the surface more slowly causing the somewhat foamy white stuff.  I touched the foam it is not slimey and doesnot smell.

Who thinks they know that this is or what its caused by - most likely ill be changing the res tonight unless you guys think differently.

Thanks in Advance for the Help,

Reality


----------



## D3 (Aug 13, 2009)

I have been using h2o2 for years. I grow with an aeroflo2, when I flush my system I add new water, than my nutes, than h2o2. I have around a 12 gallon res.. I have never measured the h2o2 at all. I just pour it in to about the count of 3, never had a problem & never had any bacteria growth or any growth in my res at all & no problem with my plants. You can also prevant this problem by keeping the res temp around 65 to 70 degrees & keeping all light from entering your res.. Later Man


----------

